# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Uni-Android Tool تحديثات :  Uni-Android Tool [UAT] eMMC ISP MODULE Version 2.01 - 23rd April 2020

## mohamed73

*Uni-Android Tool - UAT - eMMC ISP MODULE Version : 2.01*   *Release Notes: *  *Supported Brands :*  *Acer**Advan**AGM**Alcatel**Amazon**Asus**bga**Coolpad**Gionee**Honor**HTC**Huawei**Infocus**Intex**LeEco**Lenovo**Letv**LG**Meizu**Micromax**Mito**Motorola**Nokia**OmegaPrime**Oppo**Polytron**Prestigio**Realme**Samsung**Sharp**Sky**Smartfren**Sony**Tesla**Texet**Vivo**Xiaomi**Zopo**ZTE**Other Brands...* *Supported Functions :*  *Read System Info.* *Reset FRP* *Factory Reset | Format* *Format | FRP* *Factory Reset [VIVO] without data loss* *Factory Reset [OPPO] without data loss**Read Pattern < 6**Backup Security* *Wipe Security* *Restore Security**Reset All Screen Locks [VIVO]**Reset MI Account | FRP* *Bootloader Unlock Xiaomi**S2* *Y2* *Redmi Note 5A Prime* *Redmi Note 7 (onc)* *Redmi Y3 (onc_lite)**Reset All Screen Locks**List Partitions**Wipe Selected Partitions**Read Selected Partitions**Write Selected Partitions**Write MTK Scatter* *Backup XML Firmware**Write XML Firmware*  *Added More ISP Pinout Images for :*  *Acer**Advan**AGM**Alcatel**Amazon**Asus**Coolpad**Gionee**Honor**HTC**Huawei**Infocus**Intex* *LeEco* *Lenovo* *Letv**LG**Meizu**Micromax**Mito* *Motorola* *Nokia**OmegaPrime**Oppo**Polytron* *Prestigio* *Realme**Samsung**Sharp**Sky* *Smartfren* *Sony* *Tesla**Texet* *Vivo* *Xiaomi**Zopo* *ZTE*   *WARNING : IMEI         Changing is illegal in Most of Countries. IMEI Repair is  Intended    to     Repair IMEI to its Original IMEI Written in Phone  Back .           We are not responsible for any Problem caused by mis-using this         Function. User will be Sole Responsible for any illegal Activity   done   by     using this Function.   No Box , No Dongle , No Tension of any Hardware Damage or any Driver Installations.
No need of waiting for any Shipping or any Stock availability, Just Download ,get Register and buy Activation.  * *D o w n l o a d L i n k*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*** *-: Buy Now | Official Website :-* *  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

